# Kommunikation zwischen 2 Programmen



## Prometheus (7. Nov 2006)

Hallo
Weiß jemand wie man ein Programm programmieren kann, was einen Splashscreen anzeigt, ein anderes Javaprogramm startet und sich dann beendet, wenn das Javaprogramm gestartet ist? Welche Art von kommunikation findet dort zwischen den Programmen statt? Mein Gedanke ist sowas wie eclipse.exe programmieren, da bei etwas größeren GUI Anwendungen das bisschen dauert bis das Fenster sichtbar ist.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Nov 2006)

Du brauchst kein anderes Programm für nen Splashscreen 
Einfach am Anfang der Main-Methode nen Window anzeigen mit nem Bild drauf, und direkt vor dem setVisible(true) des Hauptfensters kann das Splashscreen-Window wieder weg.
Oder: in Java6 geht das per Manifest-Eintrag (s. Google)


----------



## Prometheus (8. Nov 2006)

oh ja so gehts auch  
danke


----------

